# Cheap Colored LED Lighting



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember last year seeing a post about some cheap led lights. I thought I remembered them being the clip on variety, but they were already colored. I think each one was 2-3 bucks. Anyone know what I'm talking about?

Thanks,

First time Haunter


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.jackstoolshed.com/p-76-super-bright-led-swivel-clip-light-4-led-color-choices.aspx


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

*another posibility*

this might work for you instead 



 subscibe


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

Check out NiftyMART. Jack's 'jacked up' the price of their LEDs this year.


----------



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

Does anyone know how bright these things are?


----------



## Jooky (Nov 10, 2010)

Does anyone know how long these last on a set of batteries?


----------



## rubyc1 (Jul 7, 2011)

I just received them yesterday and I had to try them out last night. They are pretty bright and will work just fine as a spot light for a tombstone or a prop


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a thread over at the "other" forum that has pix of the lights in action:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/92294-pics-new-led-pin-lights-everyones-buying.html

I have a bunch of these lights and love 'em. Easy to use and you can hide them anywhere. I haven't had any battery fails yet, but there's a way to get the size you need real cheap:
http://www.instructables.com/id/12-Volt-Battery-Hack!-You_ll-be-Surprised.../


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Otaku said:


> Here's a thread over at the "other" forum that has pix of the lights in action:
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/92294-pics-new-led-pin-lights-everyones-buying.html
> 
> ...


Or possibly even cheaper, if you're not in a hurry for batteries, check eBay. I pick up CR2032 batteries (coin cells) for my path lights dirt cheap there 25-50 of them at a shot. But, you have to wait for the slow boat from China to arrive with them.


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

Just picked up 4 bundles (12 each), with shipping total was under 50 bucks. My past years lighting has been horrible, a ton of work done just to be hidden by the darkness. NOT ANYMORE! Hopefully these bring some "light" to my haunt this year! Thanks for the help everyone, I bought mine from Niftymart also, no way i was paying 3 bucks each from jack's OUCH!


----------

